# Mercury browser adblock nonfunctional



## -WOLF-

I have an iPad Mini 3, as updated as possible. I'm using the Mercury browser, which advertises built-in Adblock functoinality. The software is up to date, and Adblock is enabled... however, the feature does not work in the slightest, including the pop-up filter. Tried reinstalling, did not work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Has the browser ever worked? Apple's not keen on third party browsers on their products, so was this from the Apple Store?


----------



## joeten

You can get it from the app store, did you do this Mercury Browser FAQ


----------



## -WOLF-

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Has the browser ever worked? Apple's not keen on third party browsers on their products, so was this from the Apple Store?





joeten said:


> You can get it from the app store, did you do this Mercury Browser FAQ


It was from the app store, yes.
Sorry Joe, your link didn't give me any new result.


----------



## joeten

It's a strange set up, the FAQ's and Knowledge Base gives you very little to work with.
Seems to be a lot of unhappy users https://www.apptweak.com/mercury-we...eviews-ratings/worst/latest-version/331012646
I have used this for Android and they have it for Ios and Ipad Download Dolphin Free Mobile Browsers For Android, iOS
Popular Dolphin browser updated with ad blocker, themes and more


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

What's wrong with the standard browser? It has a built in popup blocker.


----------



## joeten

I thought it was adblock that was wanted, presuming a block of all ads is what is wanted.


----------



## -WOLF-

I wanted it for: tabbed browsing, adblock functionality, custom skins, chromelike design, chromelike tiles for frequently visited sites, and more. chrome itself was very poorly made on iOS however


----------

